# Budgies



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi there, does anyone know of a budgie breeder in Essex with any babies? Having trouble finding any. thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

There won't be any babies around yet - a lot of breeders don't pair up until February onwards. Some may have in December, in which case the babies will not be ready to sell for a few weeks.

Contact the Budgerigar Society for a list of breeders in your area, alternatively Cage & Aviary (used to be out on a Thursday and you could get it in WHSmiths) - not bought it for a while though, should have a Classifieds section plus local club listings etc.


----------



## Snugglesuk (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you Stephen.Found some not too far off .They are ready in few weeks like you said.Going to look tomorrow : victory:


----------

